# Photos of Jellybean and Cupcake



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Here are my two little angels at 2 lbs 12 ounces.

Cupcake is in the red/black bow and Jellybean is in the yellow/black bow. Cupcake has a little eye infection so her eye looks swollen and red


















Cupcake



























Jellybean

"I am such a lady"









"I love my bed"

























"Where are you mommy?"


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

oh my they both are beautiful. Are they sisters! if they aren't they sure could pass for it.
Keep the pictures coming
Char


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

those faces look like a stuffed toy they are so perfect just gorgeous!!!love love em ~ Denise


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

They are beautiful!







I love watching them as they grow - thanks for sharing pictures along the way!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, my gosh!!! What a vision to behold!!! They are just too adorable for words!!!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Gorgeous!!! Thanks a LOT for sharing those pics, 
So, are you keeping both? 
I hope cupcake gets well soon


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

You can't help but smile when you look at those two cuties


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

They are adorable! How much longer do you get to keep them both? I forget which one you are keeping??
Jess


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

What beautiful little girls you have Charmypoo!





















Thanks for letting us watch them grow. I just want to hug them


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

Your little girls are so adorable. I love the long hair on them. Beautiful, beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Charmy, they are adorable! Are you keeping them both? I love the photos.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow they are really growing up fast! They are both adorable.







So pretty


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

They both are just too adorable. Thanks for sharing the pictures so we can watch them as they grow. I love the bed. May I ask where you got it? It is so gorgeous, just like your babies.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

They are so darling! Thanks for sharing. You are keeping both, aren't you?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

B - U - T - FUL!!









So, if you decide not to keep Cupcake, how long is the line I have to stand in to adopt her?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> oh my they both are beautiful. Are they sisters! if they aren't they sure could pass for it.
> Keep the pictures coming
> Char[/B]


Hi Char,
Yes they are litter sisters. They are the same girls I have been watching forever! It seems like I don't want to let one go .. so I keep watching .. hehehe.




> They both are just too adorable. Thanks for sharing the pictures so we can watch them as they grow. I love the bed. May I ask where you got it? It is so gorgeous, just like your babies.[/B]


The red one is from Walmart (for a great price too). The pretty blue bed was purchased from eBay. I saw the tag and it was from Claire's. The pups absolutely love the blue bed!

Here is another one available from eBay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-blue-dog-bed...1QQcmdZViewItem



> B - U - T - FUL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehee .. I have actually decided that I won't be keeping Cupcake. At the same time, I have also decided that she will go to a pet home even if her bite turns out perfect and she is show quality. I will just feel so much better knowning that she is being loved and not being bred. 

Over the past few months, I had so many people email me about them but to be honest .. I haven't been keeping a list and tracking. I really should be starting to look for a home as it is about time for her to go .. but I keep delaying the process


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a beautiful addition Jellybean will be to your signature that I already lust over!








I SURE wish I could afford to bring Cupcake to my house...she is an absolute doll!!!!!








I do believe that my pet limit has been reached at this point!








I know it will be hard for you to let her go, and will probably be hard on Jellybean as well.
Thanks for sharing the pictures...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

charm please pm me....it wont let me send u a pm...either blocked or mailbox is full


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg!!!! They are too precious for words, I can't believe they have grown up so fast! What a beautiful girls they are


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

They are both just stunning, I want both of them!!!





















I hope the eye infection clears up quick!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm in wub with both of them!







the buttercup doesnt seem interested in a little sister, so she'll request a little boy from you LOL (i adore waffle...did you get him from a US breeder or in Canada?)!!!

gorgeous, both of 'em. you do a wonderful job grooming them and keeping them GORGEOUS









ann marie and the "widdle brudder, pweeeeease!" buttercup


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> (i adore waffle...did you get him from a US breeder or in Canada?)!!![/B]


Waffle was from a breeder in the US but the top Shih Tzu breeders are actually located in Canada very close to me







See ... I wanted a little Shih Tzu. I love Shih Tzu but they are too big for me. At the same time, I didn't want to scarfice confirmation, pedigree and looks. I waited for years and by luck came across Waffle who has an amazing pedigree but was strangely very very small.


----------



## kissofdawn (Jan 3, 2006)

Awhhhh...such a cute couple....how do you get them to sit still...lol......and they look like such angels


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

They are absolutely gorgeous! Wonderful pictures too!









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

They are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh my goodness they are so beautiful!







Such sweet little girls!







Great pictures!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what darling little girls! I had to keep going back to look at those beautiful faces. I love their "furniture" too!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Charmaine they are beautiful! I can't imagine how hard its going to be to let that little one go. I do hope her eye clears up quickly. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahhh, how cute


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

They are so beautiful. It must be so hard to let one go.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137633
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he is just gorgeous







i love his coloring!!!!! i have always wanted a 'Tzu too, and was turned down by a rescue for one, and that's how i happened across a buttercup. wouldn't change it for the world







but i still want to rescue a 'tzu someday. 

ann marie and the "yummmmwaffles and cupcakes....it MUST be dinner time!" buttercup


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137720
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother has three Shih rescues...and his girlfriend has two more (plus a palm, and a poodle mix)...between them they have 7 dogs!


----------

